# ProjectSAM releases free 2014 Edition Updates for Symphobia 1 & Symphobia 2



## ProjectSAM (Jul 8, 2014)

*It was a bit of a wait, but we are excited to anounce the release of the 2014 Edition Updates for Symphobia 1 and Symphobia 2 (also called version 1.4). This is a free update for all registered Symphobia 1 and 2 users.*







*WHAT’S NEW?*

*Microphone mixing*
Symphobia 1.4 allows you to mix the two available microphone sets in realtime. This can be done individually, using the vertical mic faders, or together, using the horizontal cross fade slider. This slider smoothly morphs between a close and a stage mix.

*Individual control over articulations*
Symphobia groups multiple articulations in each instrument file. In previous versions, these articulations could be switched using keyswitches and played one at a time. Symphobia 1.4 allows you to independently toggle and mix articulations.

*Toggling articulations*
Click an articulation name to toggle between activating and deactivating it. This way you can easily combine multiple articulations and perform them together.

*MIDI toggle keys*
You can also use MIDI toggle keys to activate and deactivate articulations.

*Reset toggles*
To reset the articulation toggles to their default state (first one activated, others deactivated) click reset toggles. You can also reset toggles by using the assigned MIDI key.

*RAM Purging*
By default, all articulations are loaded into memory, regardless of whether they are activated or deactivated using the toggles. This way, toggling articulations works instantaneously. To save memory, you can unload articulations.

Download the 2014 Edition update from your SAM account now!

Thanks for your patience & enjoy!

Warm regards,

The ProjectSAM Team
www.projectsam.com


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks guys. Already downloaded and updated yesterday and I'm loving it.


----------



## dinerdog (Jul 8, 2014)

LOVE ProjectSAM. Thanks for your sounds and technical support. : >


----------



## Mahlon (Jul 8, 2014)

awesome. Thank you!


----------



## michael c (Jul 8, 2014)

Will this work with Snow Leopard 10.6.8?


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 8, 2014)

nope Michael. Only Mountain Lion and Mavericks,


----------



## reddognoyz (Jul 8, 2014)

hoping I cpould get the mic mixing on the harp as well


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## playz123 (Jul 9, 2014)

Much appreciated..... for both the Symphobia updates AND the special offer for Lumina.  I'm thinking REALLY hard about the latter right now because it's a great deal.

One question for other users: when you load a Multi in Symphobia 1, is your Master volume control in Kontakt now reset to 0.63...no matter what settiing was used previously?


----------



## playz123 (Jul 9, 2014)

michael c @ Tue Jul 08 said:


> Will this work with Snow Leopard 10.6.8?



Requirements:
- Symphobia 1.4 requires Kontakt or Kontakt Player version 5.3.1
- Kontakt 4 is no longer support
- Windows XP is not supported
- OS X 10.6 is not supported


----------



## jleckie (Jul 9, 2014)

Then I dont believe LION is excluded.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi guys,

For those who prefer the key-switching style of 1.3 (1 articulation at a time) over the layering/mixing toggling style of 1.4 (individual on/off for each articulation) --- an 1.41 update is coming up which will allow you to switch between both methods!

Cheers,
The SAM Team


----------



## JohannesR (Jul 14, 2014)

ProjectSAM @ Mon Jul 14 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> For those who prefer the key-switching style of 1.3 (1 articulation at a time) over the layering/mixing toggling style of 1.4 (individual on/off for each articulation) --- an 1.41 update is coming up which will allow you to switch between both methods!
> 
> ...



Great! All we need now is a KS lock function that makes it possible to lock the patch to one articulation.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Jul 14, 2014)

JohannesR @ Mon Jul 14 said:


> ProjectSAM @ Mon Jul 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...



Hi JohannesR,

Can you explain in more detail what you mean? With locking you mean that all other articulations are purged from RAM?

The SAM Team


----------



## JohannesR (Jul 14, 2014)

ProjectSAM @ Mon Jul 14 said:


> JohannesR @ Mon Jul 14 said:
> 
> 
> > ProjectSAM @ Mon Jul 14 said:
> ...



No, I did not have purging in mind. In essence, I mean to disable the KS functionality after setting up the patch to ones liking. That would allow for a "one articulation pr. patch approach" (which still is useful in a number of scenarios), without running the risk of accidentally hitting a KS. Thanks for listening!


----------



## Maestro77 (Jul 14, 2014)

JohannesR @ Mon Jul 14 said:


> ProjectSAM @ Mon Jul 14 said:
> 
> 
> > JohannesR @ Mon Jul 14 said:
> ...



BIG +1 for this please! Many composers prefer to have only one articulation per patch instead of keyswitches, so a folder of split patches would be a nice option, instead of having to mute everything except the one you want.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Jul 14, 2014)

Got it, JohannesR. Disabling KS functionality is an interesting suggestion. We'll consider it!

The SAM Team


----------



## JohnG (Jul 14, 2014)

I couldn't find information on your website that states which OS configurations it's compatible with.

Could you provide a link? I've got Symphobia on a PC with a Vista OS. Yes, Vista.


----------



## playz123 (Jul 14, 2014)

As per my post above:



playz123 @ Wed Jul 09 said:


> Requirements:
> - Symphobia 1.4 requires Kontakt or Kontakt Player version 5.3.1
> - Kontakt 4 is no longer support
> - Windows XP is not supported
> - OS X 10.6 is not supported



So this at least _suggests_ that it _might_ still work with Vista IF Kontakt 5.3.1 does.  Best to check with PS though. In any case, I'd be tempted instead to dump Vista and make the update my priority.  Just saying..


----------



## geronimo (Jul 14, 2014)

jleckie @ Wed 09 Jul said:


> Then I dont believe LION is excluded.


It's work fine under LION _ :roll:


----------



## Carbs (Jul 14, 2014)

jleckie @ Wed Jul 09 said:


> Then I dont believe LION is *excluded*.


----------



## re-peat (Jul 15, 2014)

dcoscina @ Tue Jul 08 said:


> nope Michael. Only Mountain Lion and Mavericks,


I have it working in 10.6.8. That's using the Pacifist-trick (extracting the Kontakt 5.3.1 AU-plugin from its installer: it's not the plugin itself which is incompatible with 10.6.8, it's the installer).

ProjectSAM,

Would it perhaps be possible, for a future update, to also consider and include a dynamics slider on the GUI: something that allows us to set the depth of velocity-modulating-volume, I mean. It's a setting I often change (especially for short articulations), and a simple slider to do so ― instead of having to open the editor, selecting the necessary groups and then adjusting the relevant parameter ― would be most convenient. Thanks!

_


----------



## ProjectSAM (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi all,

Symphobia 1.4 requires:
- Windows 7 or Windows 8
- OS X 10.7 or higher

NOT supported are:
- MS DOS
- Windows 3.0
- Windows 3.1
- Windows 95
- Windows Me
- Windows XP
- Windows Vista
- OS <=9
- OS X 10.0, 10.1, 10.2, 10.3, 10.4, 10.5 and 10.6

Vista was not listed specifically since it's older than Windows 7 and Windows 7 is listed as the minimum requirement. But we'll list it for clarity.

Cheers,
The SAM Team

PS - if your OS is not listed above, this does not necessarily mean it is supported


----------



## Carbs (Jul 15, 2014)

ProjectSAM @ Tue Jul 15 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Symphobia 1.4 requires:
> - Windows 7 or Windows 8
> ...



HUH?!? I'm sorry, but I cannot continue to support this company if my MS DOS rig is going to be rendered obsolete by this update!!!!!!





:lol:


----------



## kosi (Jul 15, 2014)

Sorry to change the theme a bit, but do you have update plans for True Strike 1 and 2 ?
I still use them a lot, but it's a real hazzle with all the close, stage and far instruments.
I guess, it could be possible to combine them in on UI.

thanks for your Sounds !


----------



## ProjectSAM (Jul 15, 2014)

kosi @ Tue Jul 15 said:


> Sorry to change the theme a bit, but do you have update plans for True Strike 1 and 2 ?
> I still use them a lot, but it's a real hazzle with all the close, stage and far instruments.
> I guess, it could be possible to combine them in on UI.
> 
> thanks for your Sounds !



Hi Kosi,

True Strike was updated to 1.1 last year. Main feature of 1.1 is mic mixing within one instrument. Guess you missed it!  

Cheers,
The SAM Team


----------



## playz123 (Jul 15, 2014)

Will try my question again because I'm curious about what is happening..

A question for other users: when you load a Multi in Symphobia 1 or 2, is your Master volume control in Kontakt reset to 0.63...no matter what settiing was set previously?


----------



## alexdavis (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey all,

Love this update - the GUI is gorgeous! The ability to mix articulations is a great new feature too...

I can't figure out how to simply switch from one articulation to another within a given patch. I've spent about 10 minutes trying this, and also read the 1.4 addendum, but from what I see it's now it's only possible to COMBINE articulations. Can one switch from one to another without complex MIDI volume assignments on each keyswitch/articulation?

I have a feeling I'll be embarassed when the answer was right in front of me, but I'm too thick to see it! :oops: 

-Alex


----------



## DDK (Aug 3, 2014)

I too have had a lot of trouble trying to figure out how to switch articulations
I also read the new manual and could not figure it out


----------



## ProjectSAM (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi Alex & eclipse,

In 1.4 the 'keyswitches' are on/off toggles. Click/trigger once to enable, again to disable. This means that if you wish to switch from articulation 1 to articulation 2, you have to enable articulation 2 and disable articulation 1.

We are currently working on a 1.41 update which will give you the option to also switch the old way: keyswitches then become actual switches again, instead of on/off toggles. A dedicated button in the interface allows you to choose your preferred method of switching/toggling.

Cheers,

The SAM Team


----------



## DDK (Aug 4, 2014)

Please make the key switches user definable


----------



## ProjectSAM (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Eclipse,

That's already possible in 1.4! Just click on them and they'll start flashing. Then press a new key on your controller.

Cheers,
The SAM Team


----------



## j_kranz (Aug 18, 2014)

ProjectSAM @ Sun Aug 03 said:


> We are currently working on a 1.41 update which will give you the option to also switch the old way: keyswitches then become actual switches again, instead of on/off toggles. A dedicated button in the interface allows you to choose your preferred method of switching/toggling.



Thanks! Love the new updated GUI and mixing features as well, but I'm too used to the old keyswitches at this point, so looking forward to the 1.4.1 update as well.


----------



## geronimo (Aug 18, 2014)

j_kranz @ Mon 18 Aug said:


> but I'm too used to the old keyswitches at this point, so looking forward to the 1.4.1 update as well.



+ 1 _


----------

